# What are these?



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe these are snail eggs but of what kind I am not sure.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are from your apple snail.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Really? Damn I wonder if the tiny snails I'm finding are apple snails or some other kind of snail. I can't photograph them because they are too small.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Could I raise the baby apples in a 1.5 gal?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A few, but they may not hatch since you only have one. Apples take male and female.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, I've read they can lay infertile eggs. I've also read they can store sperm for months so I don't know. I think I'll leave them there. I also have trumpet snails so I will need to do something with them. Copper-sulfate is out of the question. Ah the joys of the aquarist.


----------

